
Boeing slams the Falcon Heavy rocket as “too small” - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/04/boeing-slams-the-falcon-heavy-rocket-as-too-small/
======
gargravarr
The first thing that came to mind:

[https://memegenerator.net/img/instances/65246298/you-call-
th...](https://memegenerator.net/img/instances/65246298/you-call-that-a-knife-
this-is-a-knife.jpg)

